# Sony Wega Model # KD-34XBR960 - iLink Menu Problem



## genx80s (May 13, 2012)

We have a Sony Wega Model # KD-34XBR960 (SER # 902062). About two days ago, the TV stopped responding to the remote. The TV gave an iLink menu display that said something like "DTV - No iLink devices in range". It has on the screen to press "iLink" to exit; pressing this button does not help. The TV will not respond at all to its remote. As far as the buttons on the TV, the only buttons from which I get a response are the power button and the menu button (and menu arrow buttons). Basically, from some of the buttons, I think there is no response. From others, such as the volume buttons, when you press them, the iLink text is shown (and the volume does not work). If you press and hold down the menu button, the menu is displayed, but once you press a menu arrow button, the iLink text comes back on.

When I did a Google search for this problem, I found a couple of places where others had this problem but did not see a resolution.

Does anyone know about this problem and what it would take to fix it?


----------

